# Remedies needed for broken elbow plus surgery in 7yr old



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,
My daughter just had surgery last night to repair 2 fractures to her elbow joint (playground accident). Essentially she had to sit at home for 5 days to wait for the swelling to go down taking opiates and motrin, to a 3 hour surgery last night, and now we are home and can focus on healing. 

I'm hoping for some wise women remedies to address the physical trauma to the bones and soft tissue, help her heal thoroughly, and to help her body process all the meds that she has been given last week and last night. 

We are always wary of the quick drug solution (fevers, infections, etc) unless truly necessary, and are really conscious with our diets and habits. I really prefer to treat with herbs, supplements, and other holistic modalities.

I'm giving her some homeopathics for surgery and broken bones, arnica, and will be picking up some chewable calcium and comfrey tea. Also want to see if bioflavinoids would be good for all the hemotomas at this acute stage.

Many thanks!!!
Camille


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hugs to you and your dd. If the pain isn't too much for your dd I'd try to stick with ibuprofen instead of the prescription stuff. My dd refused to take prescription stuff after the one time because it tasted nasty and ibuprofen was enough. After the first day post-surgery I gave my dd ibuprofen only when she complained about the pain. I made sure she drank plenty of milk and ate calcium rich food but other than that I didn't go out of my way to have her ingest things she wouldn't normally ingest. I'm not a big believer in using medications whether they are herbal or not though. I think it interferes with the healing process.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I was about to suggest comfrey tea and comfrey poultice, and arnica infused oil externally.

Activated charcoal to help rid her of medication toxins may help, though it may be too late for that to have any effect she's probably processed all that already on her own. I would give ibuprofen or acetaminophen minimally if she's hurting but mostly offer ice packs.


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks ladies-
It's amazing how quickly these kids bounce back.
I do normally agree with the power of the body, and try to be conservative with anything, but this I want to give her body the necessary tools to do a complete healing. Her breaks are in the joint and effect some growth plates.

So far she gets hydrocodeine (vicodine) if she's at a 5 or more, but she doesn't like it really, and prefers moitrin which she says helps the pain more. At this point second day in she is doing amazingly and has not mentioned pain yet. 

I have purchased bioflavinoids for processing all the blood, calcium/mag/vit D (pioneer) to give her body plenty of material to grow those bones back, comfrey for tea, botanabol which a supplement from natura and is full of andatogins, collgen, silvercillin (like collotal silver), and homeopathic remedies arnica, staphysagria (helps with surgical wounds) and symphytum officinale (for bone trauma). Plus bone broth, and arnica cream for the arm that is exposed...

Knowing myself we wont do the whole protocol, but give her a little bit at a time. 

Thanks to both of you for responding:hug


----------



## my3beasties (Feb 10, 2012)

Hugs to you, mama! My DS2 had a similar surgery on his dislocated/broken elbow at age 3 (fell off a bunk bed) - NOT fun!! Sounds like you've got a great plan for helping her heal. The supplements and homeopathics do a wonderful job! The only other thing I could suggest is skullcap tea to help her rest, if she's feeling antsy...worked wonders with my DS to keep him mellow after we quit giving him the opioid analgesics. He IS a bouncy one...lol


Best wishes to you and your little bird broken wing!


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

Often with ortho surgeries they give a dose of antibiotics just before incision- check on that, and thus probiotics if you don't already do it- also the pain meds may screw up her gut, and getting exposed to creepy hospital bacteria, and disruption in her first line of defense (her skin) so helpful there too.


----------



## topicmap (Jul 10, 2017)

mamamille said:


> Hi ladies,
> My daughter just had surgery last night to repair 2 fractures to her elbow joint (playground accident). Essentially she had to sit at home for 5 days to wait for the swelling to go down taking opiates and motrin, to a 3 hour surgery last night, and now we are home and can focus on healing.
> 
> I'm hoping for some wise women remedies to address the physical trauma to the bones and soft tissue, help her heal thoroughly, and to help her body process all the meds that she has been given last week and last night.
> ...


https://goo.gl/S51SJX


----------

